
Russians Engineer a Brilliant Slot Machine Cheat–and Casinos Have No Fix - haltingproblem
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/russians-engineer-brilliant-slot-machine-cheat-casinos-no-fix/
======
haltingproblem
In the late 90s I was part of a group that built a online casino for folks who
ran a sports book in the Carribean. Due to legal woes which meant they could
not land a license in their Island domicile, they ended up not launching it.

I do remember we hired a post-doc from the Stats department at the nearby
University. He insisted that we spend an inordinate amount of time ensuring
that the seed to the PRNG was as random as possible. The second thing was
using PRNG's that had a long period and other desirable qualities but I think
it would be vulnerable to hacking in this manner.

------
FabHK
Should have used a cryptographically secure PRNG.

The Mersenne Twister (for some reason still the default in many settings) has
an insane period of 2^19937 − 1, but after observing 624 "random" values, you
can recover the internal state and predict all the rest.

------
RunningDroid
(2017)

